# Rocking horse



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I built a rocking horse last Christmas for one of our granddaughters. This year I'm making (actually, I got done last night. Now I've got a few coats of polyurethane to apply) a different rocking horse for another granddaughter. Different pattern, this time from this book here:









I had to make a minor cosmetic addition to conceal a hole that got butchered. I'll show that blunder and how I recovered in a little bit. Also, I did not take photos of every step along the way. I didn't bother documenting the milling processes, drawing of the full scale patterns via the grid system. Nor did I get photos of the main body glue up. I'm sure you guys won't miss any of that.

Here's the seat with its accompanying 1/2 pattern.









Here's the main parts cut to shape (excluding the dowels).









I wish I'd have documented how I accomplished the drill of the holes for the leg dowels. I was proud to have drilled everything at the correct angles/locations. Not as straightforward as one might assume, given that the legs attach at an angle other then 90 degrees.

However, while drilling the 1" hole for the handle dowel the bit somehow experienced tip crumple and started flailing wildly in the drill press chuck, causing the chuck to then come off of the tapered arbor.









And that spelled doom for the hole.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

After all the work I'd done to reach this stage there was no way I was going to re-make the body. So it was time for repair. I cut a piece of scrap so that it would cover the entire hole.









Then traced it onto the workpiece.









I can see that there's more than I need so I decided to size the filler block a little smaller.









And traced the new outline.









Next, I determined the required depth.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The depth was transferred onto the plug. Then it was cut to height, leaving it a little proud.









I used a chisel to score the tracing lines.









Then to remove the waste material.









Almost a perfect fit! I knew already that I'd have to hide the patch anyway so I wasn't at all concerned with matching grain pattern or direction. The purpose here was simply to replace the missing meat that I'll be needed to hold the hand grip dowel.









Then I used a V-gouge to put shallow grooves along the inside walls of the hole. This way I'll have plenty of space for glue. I took care to start my grooves below the surface, though it really wouldn't have mattered either way because it won't be visible in the end.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Glued in place.









The plug was chiseled flush. The black lines are pencil marks, not gaps.









Because the legs angle slightly forward/backwards AND out from the sides of the body, it is necessary to cut compound angles where the legs join the rockers. So I dry fit the legs to the body and marked a line parallel to the ground on each.









Then set up the table saw to make the first of the compound cuts. This setup was used for two of the legs. Two diagonally-positioned legs were cut in this manner.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Then I had to mirror the setup to cut the other two legs.

















A back saw and chisel was used to finish clearing out the notches. Then the front legs were glued in place. There is a pair of hefty dowels running through the body and into each leg to help with alignment and strength. I wish I'd gotten pictures showing that.









After all legs were glued in place I set the assembly on top of the rockers to get an idea of how long the stretchers need to be. Then I prepared some more walnut to make them.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I left a lot of details out of the build thread. Mainly because I failed to photograph a lot of steps along the way. That, and the fact that I am being squeezed by the pressure of the Christmas deadline. All parts got a 1/4" routed round over. The seat is glued and screwed to the body. The screws are hidden under plugs I cut and glued in place.

I got the 4 stretchers cut to size. A hand plane was used to chamfer the hard edges. Holes drilled.









Rockers glued and screwed. These screws are the only that will remain visible.









Somewhere alone the way I carved the tail to "separate" it, visually, from the body.









Stretchers glued and screwed.









And plugged.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks great! My boys still use the one at the Woodcraft store. Makes me wish I had made them a rocking horse when they were younger.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The plugs were then sanded flush with the stretchers.

Then, finally, to conceal all evidence of the butchered hole I added the decorative mane, which was not in the plans. In reality though, I think it made for a nice touch so I may have done it anyway.

















And that's where I am in this project. I see from the last photo that I still need to sand the ends of the handle dowel. Then it's time to apply the first of, probably, three coats of polyurethane. So, without further adeiu, I'm going to finally get my butt away from my job and go home and take care of business.

I'll post tomorrow so you can see how it looks with a coat of poly.

And hopefully some day soon I can create a thread about the coin mazes I designed and built. I've made 13 of them. Most will be given away as Christmas gifts.

Thank you all for looking in. I hope you guys like the horsey.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Steve, I love the soft look to this rocking horse. I don't know if it's the contrast of woods, soft corners or the grain.. maybe a combination of both, but it's beautiful!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice project. I am sure your granddaughter is going to love it. Nice build thread too.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this Steve? But all I can say is you did a great job. Nice recovery on the butchered hole. That's a gift that will be cherished for a life time. Nice pics with description to.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Rocking horses are special to kids. I built one for my first grandson for his second birthday (avatar) and he still has it. He is now 21. That is a nice one you have built and will be cherished for years to come. I have had my share of things going wrong like your hole mishap and find one of these is very helpful.http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2007&site=ROCKLER


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow what a great idea. 

one of my 1 yr olds grandmothers insisted on purchasing a rocking horse. It is no where near to being as great as that one and knowing her budget it was not the least expensive one available. 

Fantastic job and I love the mane in particular.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Great idea, real nice!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you for the comments, guys. I truly appreciate the feedback.



Paul W Gillespie said:


> Very nice project. I am sure your granddaughter is going to love it. Nice build thread too.


Oh yeah, I know she will. Every time she (Hailey, whom this one is for) is at the other granddaughter, Elizabeth's, house she runs over and hops onto her rocking horse and rocks away! And Elizabeth still uses hers fairly often. So both of them will be used/continue to be used for sure.

It's a great feeling to create and give something that is so well received and so much appreciated. And actually used and enjoyed.



Dominick said:


> Not sure how I missed this Steve? But all I can say is you did a great job. Nice recovery on the butchered hole. That's a gift that will be cherished for a life time. Nice pics with description to.


Well, I just got around to posting it yesterday so, you aren't very far behind.

You know, when the hole disaster took place I didn't even get upset. In my earlier years I may have freaked out a little. But I have enough confidence in my skills and abilities that when things like this occur I take it all in stride and calmly figure out a solution. Plus, the fact that nearly every project has some kind of unforeseen issue - or blatant screw-up - that requires dealing with, I'm quite used to it. I just view it as part of the process.

Luckily, I can almost always make problems completely disappear.

--------------------------

Here's a shot after applying the first coat of poly.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. That will be a cherished heirloom toy.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

That came out real nice Steve. There's going to be one happy little lady on Christmas Morning.
... and THAT, needs a photo posted!!!

..Jon..


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice, very, very nice. I'm sure that there will be one very happy little girl come Christmas morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice horse and super save on the messed up hole.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, i really like that Steve, nice job. That mane really sets it off, almost like intarsia, very cool.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

buggyman1 said:


> Man, i really like that Steve, nice job. That mane really sets it off, almost like intarsia, very cool.


A totally agree. And so does every one who's seen it in person. The original plans maker used all pine (I believe). But I thought it would look better with walnut (contrasting) accents. As such, I don't believe it would look as aesthetically balanced as it does if it DIDN'T have the walnut mane. So it really turned out to be a favorable blessing. :thumbsup:

So screw-ups can actually be a great design influence, forcing creative solutions and outcomes that may have otherwise been left out.

































The only aspect of this build that I am not completely thrilled about is that it seems to be just a bit too small for her :huh: It's nearly impossible to judge exactly how tall rocking horses are going to be by merely looking at the plans (I suppose I could have come up with an estimation if I really tried). If I'd known what I know now I would have scaled it up another 15% or so. After all, I traced the main body outline by projecting the pattern only the blank. I could easily have made the blank larger and project it larger.









Oh well, I hope she doesn't outgrow this too quickly because she really seems to LOVE IT! She jumped right on and rocked for at least 15 minutes straight as soon as I presented it to her. Overall all, it was a raving success.

I appreciate all the comments and hope you all had a wonderful Christmas... or preferred year-end holiday of your observance. We sure did.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Great build thread. Shame about the handle dowel hole. Excellent recovery.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Steve, excellent thread and terrific rocking horse. Well done. :thumbsup:

I would have just turned a dowel and drilled a hole. I expect you do not have a lathe though. 

I love when a recovery improves the design. The mane looks like it should have been part of the original design.

I have had my share of recoveries, and try to work them into the design if possible.

I love the final picture with the horse getting its first outing. :thumbsup:


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome rocking horse! Every detail is great especially the mane and the handles. Looks very sturdy and will be enjoyed for many years. Shows excellent craftsmanship.

www.sawblade.com


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Most excellent work!


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

That is a GREAT looking horse.... and her smile says it all!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

So cool Steve, I really like it. Problem it would have to be scaled up 200% to fit me! :laughing:


----------

